# Buy AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Or Wait for 32Nm Bulldozer?



## GraveFiller (Jun 24, 2010)

Been over 3 years since i was last in here building my 1st rig.  And she's still kickin ass!
But since i've been doing some pc research on the newest shit out there in the pc world, 
I see that it's almost Impossible for me not to get the

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz  at $296.00 bucks!!

I mean that just blows me away 6 cores at 3.2 able to run at 4.1 ghz on air for 299.00 bucks!!!


My oc'ed Q6600 is still purring along at 3.2 ghz...with my 8800GTX Vid Card, but at those prices, i'm having a hard time sitt'n on the sidelines u know... 

Hell fellas, should i ditch this ol skank ho...and Get me sum new trim?  

Or get the 6 core whore!  or wait some time for 32nm bulldozer in 2011?

I'd want for now:
Asus Crosshair IV and the amd phenom 6 core 1090T
I don't need 2 vid cards, i only have 20 inch monitor...so want 1 ati hd 5870 ..or if price comes down the HIS 5970 .

Thanks again fellas..for any feedback..!!!

.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd say since 2010 is half over and that you would have to basically build a whole new system I say just wait til bulldozer comes out.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 24, 2010)

I say build now, Bulldozer is not on a guaranteed timeframe and there may be many bugs at the beginning. If your current system is working fine for you currently then the 1090 system will hold you over for apprx 3 to 4 years. At that time there will be something at least 2 times better than Bulldozer that you will want.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 24, 2010)

wait for bulldozer, your system has lots of life left in it
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

I love new trim! Your current system is pretty good, however I'm biased and the new parts you want are very nice as well.. Perhaps just start with a 5870, try it out on your old system and go from there. 

Don't wait for Bulldozer. There is no real information on it yet. I remember a lot of people saying "wait for Phenom" before the Phenom I's were out and that didn't turn out very well.


----------



## GraveFiller (Jun 24, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I'd say since 2010 is half over and that you would have to basically build a whole new system I say just wait til bulldozer comes out.



Lol, i hate getting conflicting advice...some say stay, some say get Now!  
Thanks for advice ...u got nice rig ...just about what i want now!


----------



## zithe (Jun 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> I love new trim! Your current system is pretty good, however I'm biased and the new parts you want are very nice as well.. Perhaps just start with a 5870, try it out on your old system and go from there.
> 
> Don't wait for Bulldozer. There is no real information on it yet. I remember a lot of people saying "wait for Phenom" before the Phenom I's were out and that didn't turn out very well.



"wait for phenom ii" ended up pretty well, though.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 24, 2010)

Do what erocker said, he pretty much said what I was gonna suggest


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2010)

Could you try to avoid multiple posting with single questions, one post with several questions is much tidier


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Could you try to avoid multiple posting with single questions, one post with several questions is much tidier



Fixed. 



GraveFiller said:


> Yes, i'm getting build now don't wait, and wait till 2011 ur rigs not too bad...lol...guess i'll have to tab the yea's n' nays...see which comes out on top...  thanks bro for your reply...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is prices aren't going to go up. I would just go with the new video card for now. Test things out and see how you like the performance.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 24, 2010)

The new bulldozer is it still a AM3 socket? Cause i would like to put it on my M4A785-M. The fact is that this mobo only takes DDR2 so it would be a drawback I suppose. Even the 6cores would be drawn back i think because of ddr2. I dont care about video quality so my onboard hd4200 is ebough but ...ill maybe get the bulldozer use my phenom and mobo to build a lan box and have a kick ass media center with the bulldozer


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> The new bulldozer is it still a AM3 socket? Cause i would like to put it on my M4A785-M. The fact is that this mobo only takes DDR2 so it would be a drawback I suppose. Even the 6cores would be drawn back i think because of ddr2. I dont care about video quality so my onboard hd4200 is ebough but ...ill maybe get the bulldozer use my phenom and mobo to build a lan box and have a kick ass media center with the bulldozer



It will be AM3 socket according to a couple of sources. You'll pretty much have to wait until close to release of Bulldozer before any motherboard manufacturers list whether they will be compatible or not.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 24, 2010)

On your opinion will the ddr2 will be a drawback ? i mean for most of the time people who buy ddr3 and faster ...are just freaks about their benchmark. Whatever recent game you play and i heard the ddr2 800 is far enough from what i heard in local shops.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> On your opinion will the ddr2 will be a drawback ? i mean for most of the time people who buy ddr3 and faster ...are just freaks about their benchmark. Whatever recent game you play and i heard the ddr2 800 is far enough from what i heard in local shops.



I actually have a hard time believing Bulldozer will work with DDR2 at all. Nobody has any idea how Bulldozer really works or how it will perform.  It remains to be seen though.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 25, 2010)

ok so ill wait for a good deal on a quad core phenom while freaks go rush to buy the 6th cores and the bulldozer hehe


----------



## GraveFiller (Jun 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Could you try to avoid multiple posting with single questions, one post with several questions is much tidier



How on earth did that happen?  I just logged in and saw like 6 posts on my one post....why did that happen tatty?


----------



## GraveFiller (Jun 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is prices aren't going to go up. I would just go with the new video card for now. Test things out and see how you like the performance.




I hear ya, that's what i'll do then, get video card and leave it at that, till i get another job.....jobless as of now..lol.


----------



## GraveFiller (Jun 25, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> ok so ill wait for a good deal on a quad core phenom while freaks go rush to buy the 6th cores and the bulldozer hehe



LOL..!

I'm just gonna get the vid card like erocker said......so count me as not 1 of the freaks!  yet anywya..lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2010)

GraveFiller said:


> How on earth did that happen?  I just logged in and saw like 6 posts on my one post....why did that happen tatty?



ERocker did it, I don't moderate this particular sub forum so i cannot amend or manipulate posts/threads, however he can as he moderates this one...... ther point being, no need to make 6 posts within a few minutes of each other, just add to first post it's much tidier.


----------



## GraveFiller (Jun 26, 2010)

Tatty one, I just click quote on the post i reply too, and they all end up being together instead of attatched to the post i'm responding too....their should be a buttor reply to post..i don't know why they don't ....hence my posts just get grouped together when answering a reply.....you know what i'm sayin?  if you can explain it to me....maybe it won't happen again.
Thaks~!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2010)

GraveFiller said:


> Tatty one, I just click quote on the post i reply too, and they all end up being together instead of attatched to the post i'm responding too....their should be a buttor reply to post..i don't know why they don't ....hence my posts just get grouped together when answering a reply.....you know what i'm sayin?  if you can explain it to me....maybe it won't happen again.
> Thaks~!



Lol.... the "Multi Quote" button is your answer, that is what it is there for, if you use it, you can answer each question (quote) in just the one post.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 26, 2010)

Me, I will wait, because I want 32nm processor. Less heat ftw! And I do not want to go Intel way, because from what I could see, they aren't planning anything extremely interesting.

And my current P45-based machine is perfectly enough for my needs, performance-wise.


----------



## Timonthy (Jun 26, 2010)

You could also get a 1090T now and wait for the 22nm Haswells. Or not.
XD


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 27, 2010)

I know. The final decision was made after I asked myself whether I really need more performance right now or not. I mean I like digging in hardware, tweaking new machine, try some OC... But building new machine just for that? That's dumb.


----------



## GraveFiller (Jun 30, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> ok so ill wait for a good deal on a quad core phenom while freaks go rush to buy the 6th cores and the bulldozer hehe



Lol....your right, my rigs still sweet, i should just get the vid card, but your right...it's a freak type thang...i guess..lol...


----------

